# à mon/ton/son... tour



## Piedad

Hola! ¿sabéis qué significa "bouleverser à son tour" en esta frase: "Une découverte aussi majeur pourrait bien bouleverser à son tour notre comprehension fondamentale du vivant"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Piedad, aqui va mi intento ;
Un descubrimiento tan importante podría "seguramente"/ bien* trastornar a su vez* nuestra comprensión fundamental de lo vivo/ de los seres vivos..
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Un ligero cambio a la solución de Francisco Javier: Un descubrimiento tan importante bien podría..."
Lo demás: perfecto  

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Une découverte aussi majeure...
Yul


----------



## Werner

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Buenos dìas / bonjour
Alguien tiene alguna sugestiòn de como traducir *à mon/notre tour*   ?

_Aussi la tâche la plus lumineuse qui nous incombe consiste-t-elle à transmettre *à notre tour* ce que nous avons reçu et à éduquer nos enfants._ 

Se puede decir_ a mi vez / a nuestra vez_ ?

Gracias de antemano
W


----------



## alomejor

Sería perfercto traducirlo así.  El significado es "nos toca a nosotros" y en el contexto a "nuestra vez" tiene ese significado.  Yo creo que es perfecto.

Salut


----------



## totor

También *a nuestro turno*.


----------



## mariosaldiernal

Me parece interesante la respuesta, pero al tratar de aplicarla no me sale, y es por la falta de práctica. Hay un título de un libro que me tiene desconcertado por no saber cómo traducirlo, espero que me puedan ayudar: Voilà les morts à notre tour d'en sortir.

Mi intento es " ya estan los muertos cuando nos toca salir de una vez", en realidad también tengo problemas en el uso de "d'en" ya que no sabría que papel juega exactamente. Me confunte la 'd' que está antes del apostrofo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tiene razón, no es fácil.
A primera vista sería:
- He aquí / Aquí vienen los muertos nos toca salirnos

Para saber a qué se refiere el en en esta frase sería útil saber de qué trata el libro.

Siento no poder ayudarle más.
Espere más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

A mí me parece que el problema es la coma, que no siempre los franceses la usan.

¿Qué tal si fuera algo así como:

*Ahí están*, o *ahí vienen los muertos, ahora a nosotros nos toca salir*?


----------



## Tina.Irun

totor said:


> A mí me parece que el problema es la coma, que no siempre los franceses la usan.
> 
> ¿Qué tal si fuera algo así como:
> 
> *Ahí están*, o *ahí vienen los muertos, ahora a nosotros nos toca salir*?


 
¡Bingo! faltaba la coma.
Es el título de un libro de Jean Thibaudeau:  Roman noir ou *Voilà les morts, à notre tour d´en sortir.*
Tu traducción me gusta. Para ampliar las opciones, propongo:              "Ya están aquí los muertos, ahora nos toca a nosotros salir".


----------



## Orange_

Iglesia said:


> ¡Bingo! faltaba la coma.
> Es el título de un libro de Jean Thibaudeau:  Roman noir ou *Voilà les morts, à notre tour d´en sortir.*
> Tu traducción me gusta. Para ampliar las opciones, propongo:              "Ya están aquí los muertos, ahora nos toca a nosotros salir".


 
Yo le quitaría el "nosotros" me suena redundante.
"Ya están aquí los muertos, ahora nos toca salir" 
o quizás 
" He aquí los muertos, nos toca salir"


y la "d'" va en remplazo de lo que se escribiria "de en" ( por la doble "e" cambia a => d'en)


----------



## poupounette

Mmm... En español no he oido nunca "_a nuestra vez"_. Puedes decir "_a mi vez, a tu vez o a su vez"_, pero no "_a nuestra vez_". Puedes decir sin embargo, _ahora nos toca a nosotros, a su vez, transmitir_....


----------



## Tximeleta123

poupounette said:


> Mmm... En español no he oido nunca "_a nuestra vez"_. Puedes decir "_a mi vez, a tu vez o a su vez"_, pero no "_a nuestra vez_". Puedes decir sin embargo, *ahora nos toca a nosotros, a su vez, transmitir..*..


 
Buenos días a tod@s 

Para mí, la traducción que ofrece Poupounette es perfecta.

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola Poupounette
No entiendo por qué no se podría decir "a nuestra vez", si autores como Unamuno (El sentimiento trágico de la vida) o Arturo Barea (La forja de un rebelde) y otros muchos lo usan en sus obras. En la lengua hablada es distinto. Ahí van los ejemplos. 

Y nosotros, a nuestra vez, debemos de tratar de libertarle de ella. Dios sufre en todos y en cada uno de nosotros; 

Cuando, a nuestra vez, tuvimos que ir a la prefectura (a pie, porque teníamos el dinero justo para pagar los derechos de prolongación), discutimos sobriamente lo que haríamos si nos negaban el permiso de estar más tiempo en el país. 
Te saludo a mi vez.


----------



## poupounette

Tienes razón, gurb, es porque en el registro familiar no me sonaba bien.


----------



## mariosaldiernal

He encontrado otra traducción:  "ahí vienen los muertos, es nuestro turno de salir" pero en realidad, como habla sobre muertos, etc., entonces qué piensan si tradujeramos: "aquí estan los muertos, es nuestra oportunidad de salir


----------



## LaPetitePrincesse

hola
yo tambien tengo dias dandole vueltas a "à mon tour".
En la primera página de El Principito dice: ...et, à mon tour, j'ai réussi...
Serà que es una expresión que no podemos traducir al español?
Pudiera querer decir: y, por mi mismo" ?


----------



## totor

Tal vez acá se pueda emplear una perífrasis, como por ejemplo:

Y por lo que a mí respecta, logré…

Y bienvenida al foro, Princesa.


----------



## GURB

No hay problemas. Dirás en buen castellano:...*y a mi vez conseguí..*.
Un saludo


----------



## poline

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Como dice usted "à son tour" en espanol? El lector se aburre a su vez?(estoy buscando sinonimos de tambien)
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Depende del contexto, lo que propones sería correcto, también "*cuando le toca*", "*cuando le llega su turno*".


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola poline,

"A su vez" es correcto. 

"respectivamente" o "también" pueden usarse igualmente. Pero prefiero tu formula!


Nos vemos


----------



## poline

gracias! Conoce usted un diccionario de sinonimo espanol interesante sobre internet?


----------



## Paquita

poline said:


> gracias! Conoce usted un diccionario de sinonimo espanol interesante sobre internet?


 
En haut de cette page, sous le bandeau bleu, tu as un accès au dictionnaire de WordReference et dans la fenêtre des langues, une option = español sinónimos...= 

Pour "vez" par exemple = 


ciclo, tanda, alternativa, turno, mano, alternación, serie, orden, sucesión, frecuencia
ocasión, coyuntura, oportunidad, lance, situación, momento, punto, trance
Évidemment, il faut ensuite chercher les différentes propositions une par une.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Poline, 

Las moderadoras han hecho un trabajo excelente de recopilación y de clasificación de diccionarios españoles en línea. 

Estoy seguro que entre ellos podrás encontrar el diccionario que estas buscando


Nos vemos


----------



## Paquita

Nos cruzamos, pero completándonos ...


----------



## poline

olè olè!es de veras estupendo este diccionario!gracias


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Puedes agradecerle a las 3! : 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=859276&highlight=moderadoras


Nos vemos


----------



## rightbabel

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola amigos:

NO sé con precisión cómo taducir el final de esta frase:

"Nos enfants nous temoignent reconaissance et affection en tenant de nous porter à leur tour"

*Contexto*: relación padres-hijos en la India.


Mi traducción: "Nuestros hijos nos muestran agradecimiento y afecto cuidando de nosotros cuando les toque"

El "en tenant de nous porter à leur tour" no sé si lo estoy traduciendo bien. Los diccionarios me dan muchas acepciones que no me cuadran y he buscado la que he creido conveniente.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

La phrase française ne me semble ni très claire, ni très correcte ,tout au moins dans la partie soulignée.
Est-ce une phrase qui a été traduite (mal) d'une autre langue?


----------



## rightbabel

nicduf said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La phrase française ne me semble ni très claire, ni très correcte ,tout au moins dans la partie soulignée.
> Est-ce une phrase qui a été traduite (mal) d'une autre langue?


 

La phrase a été écrite par un indien, donc peut-être elle n'est pas correcte. Mais je dois la traduire de toute façon.

¿Qu'est-ce que vous pensez qu'elle pourrait signifier (même si elle n'est pas correcte)?

Merci bien


----------



## nicduf

"en tentant de prendre soin de nous à leur tour "


----------



## rightbabel

nicduf said:


> "en tentant de prendre soin de nous à leur tour "


 

Merci bien Nicduf.

J'avais aussi pensé qu'il aura fallu écrire "tentant"

¿Alguién opina algo más?


----------



## Ischia20000

Nueva pregunta
​
qué significa: 
elle se laisse à son tour gagner par l'amour  ??

gracias!!!


----------



## Ondass

Hola,

Yo creo que quiere decir: ella a su vez, se deja ganar por el amor.
Pero si encuentras que no tiene sentido espera otras respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## Arrius

No veo como pueda significar otra cosa, *Ondass.*


----------



## yserien

Ya ! Se podría decir "cuando le llegó la hora se enamoró como todo el mundo", pero no aportaría nada especialmente mejor.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ...se deja ganar por el amor o invadir...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ischia20000

gracias a todos!!


----------



## Gringo6391

Bonjour à tous! J'essaie de traduire cette phrase de cette façon ' C'est à ton tour de payer' : 1-es de tu turno de pagar 2-es tu turno de pagar . Laquelle de ces deux traductions est bonne,sinon,quelle serait la traduction? Muchas gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- te toca pagar

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aneci

Salut, como dice Modesta, te toca pagar o tu frase Es tu turno de pagar, ambas son correctas.


----------



## Gringo6391

Muchas gracias Aneci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Aneci said:


> Salut, como dice Modesta, te toca pagar o tu frase Es tu turno de pagar, ambas son correctas.


J'ignore si cela est correct o non mais de ce côté de l'Atlantique on ne le dit pas. Il faudra donc voir quels vont être vos lecteurs de destination.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## violetetétoile

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola es la 1 vez que visito el foro!!! necesito saber el significado de esta frase: "Il se peut qu'à mon tour je ne sois plus personne" Muchas gracias y espero que alguien pueda yaudarme pronto!!!Gracias!!!


----------



## znahia

ll faudrait un contexte, s'il te plaît !


----------



## Dentellière

Se trata (creo) de la canción "L´Amitié"


"_Puede ser que alguna vez, ya no sea nadie"

"Puede ser, que cuando me toque, ya no sea nadie"

"Puede ser, que, cuando me llegue el momento, ya no sea nadie_"


etc,  creo que hay muchas maneras de decirlo,
espera algunas otras opiniones


----------



## violetetétoile

SI muchas gracias es de esa cancion!!! Gracias de Verdad


----------



## Abedul_2f

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Salut!

J'ai deux doutes dans ce texte:
- Qu'est-ce que "à son tour" signifie dans ce contexte? quelle serait la traduction de l'expression?
*** Una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 2
Hilo dividido: reprendre une thèse à son compte
 Gévy (moderadora)

"Dix jours plus tard, l'hebdomadaire _Paris Match_ entre *à son tour* en action. Il publie de longs extraits de l'ouvrage et affirme d'emblée : "_Cette ville du Nord compte une majorité de musulmans."_ En août et en septembre 1996, le journaliste du _Point_ Christian Jelen (dans _La France éclatée_) et le journaliste du _Figaro_ Thierry Desjardins (dans sa _Lettre au président à propos de l'immigration_) reprennent cette thèse à leur compte.

Merci!!


----------



## Michelange

significa, "entra, a su vez, en acción".


----------



## mesie

Hola
De acuerdo con Michelange


----------



## Abedul_2f

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola  Sólo quería preguntar si entendí bien esta parte marcada, por favor:

Un pesticide est utilisé, il pollue l'eau environnante dans laquelle des micro-organismes se trouvent et qui *sont à leur tour contaminés*

Cuando se aplica un plaguicida, éste contamina el agua de los alrededores, donde se encuentran microorganismos que *a su vez también son contaminados.*

Desde ya, mil gracias


----------



## Augie March

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos,

Necesito ayuda con esta expresión. He visto que ya está comentada pero ninguna de las respuestas parecen referirse a un caso similar.

El texto (perdón si un poco largo) dice:

"Aussi, ai-je décidé de revenir aux sources et de lire ceux qui les premiers avaient transcrit ces textes, les auteurs grecs Homère [...] Là, j'ai retrouvé la pâte première, est c'est de cette pâte que j'ai voulu faire naître une version la plus limpide possible des grands muyhes grecs.

_*À mon tour de me* *faire passeur d'histoires*_*.* Ici, dans ce premier tome..."

Que traduzco por:


Decidí volver a las fuentes y leer a quienes fueron los primeros en transcribir los textos, autores griegos como Homero, Hesíodo o Apolodoro, o latinos como Ovidio. En ellos encontré la materia prima, de la que he querido que naciera la versión más límpida posible de los grandes mitos griegos.


*À mon tour de me faire passeur d'histoires*. Aquí, en este primer tomo...

Gracias!

*Nota de moderación:*

*Cuando ya existe un hilo abierto sobre el misma tema y ninguna propuesta nos resulta satisfactoria, la consulta debe hacerse en el mismo hilo y no debemos abrir uno nuevo.*
*Athos de Tracia (moderadora)*


----------



## Prima Facie

Yo lo traduciría por un simple "me toca" o "ahora me toca a mí"


----------



## rossmo11

Hola!
¿Cómo podría traducir* à votre tour* en este contexto?

"des situations importantes dont vous allez bientôt prendre connaissance à votre tour".

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La proposition déjà faite est valable dans ce cas :
- a su vez

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

